# Sony Cienza



## HATZ (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a 7 year old Sony Cienza projector and I'm seeing a blue ring on my screen. Do I need a new projector?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hard to say. I have a Sony, but it is not that model. On the surface, it sounds like a panel issue. Not likely the lamp, but how many hours do you have on it? About how many hours total do you have on the projector?


----------



## HATZ (Jun 24, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> Hard to say. I have a Sony, but it is not that model. On the surface, it sounds like a panel issue. Not likely the lamp, but how many hours to you have on it. About how many hours total do you have on the projector.


I'm guessing >1000.


----------



## SonySupportUSA (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi! My name is Amanda Jeter and I work for the Sony Support team. I'm very sorry to hear about the troubles you are experiencing with your projector. Have you contacted us for some troubleshooting? If not, I recommend doing so. Our number is 239-768-7547. I hope this helps. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

SonySupportUSA said:


> Hi! My name is Amanda Jeter and I work for the Sony Support team. I'm very sorry to hear about the troubles you are experiencing with your projector. Have you contacted us for some troubleshooting? If not, I recommend doing so. Our number is 239-768-7547. I hope this helps. Have a wonderful day!


Welcome to HTS Amanda! :T


----------

